# Sewing your own clothes



## lyncecelia (Apr 18, 2014)

How many of you make your own clothes for you and your families? Where do you start to obtain the skills to do so reliably?

I've gotten more comfortable with my machine, and I'm anxious to start in the clothing department. I'll obviously start with just me, so that no one else is subjected to the first sets if they don't come out right.

I really want to make a long wool skirt for winter, is that too...well...ambitious to start with?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Skirts are pretty easy to make, you should be okay with that.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I started with making PJ's for my son. I figured they would never be seen but was still saving me money.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Try out the Sew Easy patterns. They are pretty easy and the instructions are easy to follow. I would suggest to make sure you read the back of the envelope the pattern comes in and get the correct yardage and all the notions it calls for. Then follow the lay out that's in the instructions.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

In my experience, PATTERNS SUCK!!! I agree with starting with something minimal shape, very few pieces, like the kids pj's. 
Or, for your skirt, use an old holy sheet, or any kind of material you may have that could be throw away, but serve purpose. Use that for trial and error. Once you get a basic piece with pattern worked out right, then save it, and you can make try it in many textures, unique fabrics, etc. investing in cool fabrics.

I also agree with the sew-easy patterns to keep it simple.

Good luck!! It is fun to explore


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Kwik Sew used to be a really good pattern company for beginners to use. 

I make a bit of my own clothing and I learned from my mother and grandmother. A simple skirt is the perfect place to start--it was the first project I had when I was in the 7th grade. Simple a-line with a waistband and zipper. 

Have you thought about taking a Craftsy class online. They have some wonderful instructors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The skirt is about the easiest to start with for yourself.

When you get ready to make a dress or something with more form, you may want to look into the doll section for the 18" patterns. They are constructed much like a person's same pattern would be. And it takes less fabric to try out a technicque.

Also, you may want to contact a SR citizen center and see if they have someone there that could help you. Older sewers often like to help younger ladies learn the craft of sewing and making clothes.

Some times internet friends like here on HT could help you. Just post photos of the questions on the sewing , or part of the pattern instructions. The ladies here are good for giving a good bit of help.

Best wishes, you are about to start a life long creative adventure.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

lyncecelia I am wondering how you are doing with your sewing?? would love to see pictures of your new skirt.. what color are you working with?? I need to sew a skirt or dress for myself,, seems like I never get around to making something for ME!! doing mending today.. blah.. 

Please let us know how it's going.. )


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I totally agree with the Craftsy classes, just browsing their offerings has gotten me back in the sewing mood after decades of not sewing. I used to make most of my clothes when I was a teenager. We didn't have a lot of extra cash for clothes, I got a strict budget and just started making my own. I'd had a Home Ec class and learned some very basics and just read patterns from there on. 

It was a lot of fun, but when my kids were growing up it was cheaper to buy them clothes in stores like Walmart than to make them and they would outgrow them every six months, before even cheap clothes wore out. Now its just me to sew for (and my husband, but I'm not that interested in making men's shirts or jeans!) and I am working on a Craftsy class to alter patterns for larger women. I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Carol which class are you taking?

I've taken a few of their fitting classes and have learned a lot from them.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Plus Size Pattern Fitting and Design by Barbara Decker. I've watched part of the video, but haven't actually dug into it yet, as I broke my humerus this summer and only recently have had full (or nearly full) use of my arm... then my dog had puppies which were using the spare room, but now it is free and awaits a bit of a redecorating before I actually am ready to sew in there. We plan to paint it during winter break and then it will be ready to use. 

However, having watched a good portion of the class, I am pretty psyched to get back into it. I can't buy clothes I actually like for myself at Walmart or other cheap clothing places, I want to have clothes that fit and are well made and sturdy. I want clothes that I can wash and dry and won't shrink, etc. I prefer the creative side of things like that and now that I have ways to make patterns that fit me... well, I hope to be doing a lot more sewing!

I've messed with patterns quite a lot over the years, that doesn't scare me either, but it's going to be fun to be more educated about what to do and how to do it!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

lyncecelia said:


> How many of you make your own clothes for you and your families? Where do you start to obtain the skills to do so reliably?
> 
> I've gotten more comfortable with my machine, and I'm anxious to start in the clothing department. I'll obviously start with just me, so that no one else is subjected to the first sets if they don't come out right.
> 
> I really want to make a long wool skirt for winter, is that too...well...ambitious to start with?


I've found that most of the time it costs less to purchase clothing new or from Goodwill than to make them. Good fabric isn't cheap and purchased patterns can be expensive. Yes, they can be reused, but most people don't want a bunch of copies of the same thing. I've gotten some high dollar clothing for $4 from Goodwill. Oh, my sewing machine shop says that good thread is important. Machines work better and have fewer problems with them and seams look better. Mettler is a very good brand of thread. 

I think it pays to sew for joy and home decor. If you can read a pattern you can sew.  I taught myself to knit by reading a book. Unless you learn better by watching somebody you should be able to sew on your own. It's just a lot of trial and error. All you need is a good seam ripper. 

There are tons of free patterns available online. DD made this apron for the 4H fair. We used one fabric for the body of one side and the ruffle and pocket of the other. That way we only needed two fabrics. I would start easy. This apron pattern isn't exactly well written so it's probably better for a more experienced seamstress. http://www.sew4home.com/projects/kitchen-linens/farm-girl-vintage-style-reversible-apron


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, you can buy clothes cheaper, but if you learn to fit yourself, then you are able to make what you want and have it fit and have exactly the fabrics you like. I didn't bother so much for growing children, but now for myself, yes, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Joshie said:


> I've found that most of the time it costs less to purchase clothing new or from Goodwill than to make them. Good fabric isn't cheap and purchased patterns can be expensive. Yes, they can be reused, but most people don't want a bunch of copies of the same thing. I've gotten some high dollar clothing for $4 from Goodwill. Oh, my sewing machine shop says that good thread is important. Machines work better and have fewer problems with them and seams look better. Mettler is a very good brand of thread.
> 
> I think it pays to sew for joy and home decor. If you can read a pattern you can sew.  I taught myself to knit by reading a book. Unless you learn better by watching somebody you should be able to sew on your own. It's just a lot of trial and error. All you need is a good seam ripper.
> 
> There are tons of free patterns available online. DD made this apron for the 4H fair. We used one fabric for the body of one side and the ruffle and pocket of the other. That way we only needed two fabrics. I would start easy. This apron pattern isn't exactly well written so it's probably better for a more experienced seamstress. http://www.sew4home.com/projects/kitchen-linens/farm-girl-vintage-style-reversible-apron


When I make a piece of clothing, I think of it as more of an investment than saving money. I find that items I make tend to last longer than store bought items which often shrink or need repairs after only a few times of wearing them.

To the OP- I learned basic hand sewing from my GGMa, how to use an electric machine, along with some simple patterns, in Home Ec during high school and taught myself more advanced patterns as an adult.

A skirt is a great place to start, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One thing you will find with patterns for the home sewer is the use of facing around the neck. Look at clothes in the store, low end or high end. Nobody uses facing Except in certain things and that facing is sewn down. Have someone teach you how to do that and you will loose the &#8216;home made&#8217; look.


----------



## sarah1479 (Apr 25, 2016)

I learned sewing my own clothes with an old barbiedoll that is lots of fun and less expensive you can use old pieces of left over fabric and when you managed to sew something for you barbiedoll you can use the same technique to sew same in your size


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I learned to sew from my mom, 4-H, home economics (when it was a credit class and you could take it for 2 or 3 years in high school) and from just doing. 

The Christmas just before my first dd was born my dh gave me a sewing machine. I bought a Simplicity pattern and followed the directions carefully and made clothes for my dd. I kept sewing and learning as I went. Then I had a neighbor who was an expert teach me tailoring. For many years, I made most of my clothes, my dd's, foster dd's, dh and ds shirts, p.j.'s for everyone, curtains and anything else needed.

Since garage sales and thrift shops came into vogue and fabric got so ridiculously expensive, I've pretty much stopped sewing clothing. A couple years ago I made several dresses for a girl at church and I've made bibs and blankets as baby gifts. I think the only clothing I've sewn for myself in the last 10 years is a dress.

For a beginner I would suggest you buy a good sewing manual such as Singer or Readers Digest. The very first thing to do would be read and study the sewing terminology so when you're using a pattern you understand the sewing terms. Study the booklet that goes with your machine so you understand how it works and how to maintain it. Then draw lines and circles on a typing paper, unthread the machine and practice guiding it thru the machine. Then just jump into your sewing project and do it. If the worst happens and it turns out terrible, mark it down as a learning experience and go on to the next project.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, it doesn't look like the OP is coming back...


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I love shirtwaist dresses. The only way to get these now days is to make your own. I get old patterns for dresses on eBay. 
I will post some pictures of my dresses soon, some of them are in the ironing pile.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

These are not very good pictures. They would look better on someone.
I have made 4 dresses from the red black and white pattern. It is not an old pattern. It is for sale on eBay called preirre dress pattern. The other pattern is from an old pattern. It has a very blousey top and I made a belt out of the same material. I have made 2 dresses from that pattern and would like to make more.
I search for material on clearance mostly at Walmart. I only buy 100 percent cotton and never pay more than 1.50 a yard. When I find 100 percent cotton for 1.00 a yard I buy all that is left on the bolt. I have a nice little stash and make all kinds of things with fabric. Dolls, rugs, quilts ect.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Love all the buttons,, !! Good job


----------



## lyncecelia (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry it took a while to come back! It has been hectic. I've been working crazy hours to try to bring us closer to leaving the city, and then my bonus daughter and my sister moved in, and we started homeschooling!

We move in less than 3 weeks, then I plan to pick up my sewing again. I have made PJ pants and have started a dress that I need to finish though.

I'll try to update more! Sorry again!


----------



## lyncecelia (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh! And I also made a T-Shirt quilt for my husband for Christmas! Not clothes, but definitely something useful and a great way to upcycle shirts that he really shouldn't wear anymore. They were holier than the pope!


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I worked on this house coat all day Monday. I had it all done except for the hand work Monday night. I am still working on the hand work, button holes by hand and then the buttons on will finishe it up.
This is some of my 1.00 a yard material. This pattern takes a lot of material because it makes a very full dress. I made it open up the front instead of a pull over dress. After all of this work I hope it will last for many years.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking really nice. I admire you for doing the buttonholes by hand. That is time consuming work, but looks so nice. 

I hope it works out for you as expected.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember my first sewing machine. DH got it for me for Christmas and we spent our News Year eve sewing on it. He made a comfort top and my mom tacked it for us. Sure did feel good on cold nights Then DD1 came along and since DH worked at garment factory he could get pant and shirt material out of the scrap bin and bring home for nothing, I got to making little skirts, shorts and Knee pants for her. I would lay her down on the floor on a newspaper and draw around her for my pattern. I got so many compliments on her clothes.
Good luck on your attempt to make a skirt. Best place to start.


----------

